

"Why Iowa Doesn't Suck" (Compared to Microsoft, 1997.) - davesailer
http://www.ijmc.com/archives/1997/December/13December1997.html

======
Uhhrrr
This is a great anecdote, but not for the reasons she thinks: >He worried for
weeks about the meeting, and when the day arrived he even drove home at lunch
(an hour-long journey) to make sure he looked just right. Midway through the
presentation, the manager stopped him and asked coolly, "Why are you showing
this to me?"

